

Spacius A Space Adventure (in javascript) - IsaacSchlueter
http://scriptnode.com/article/spacius-a-space-adventure/

======
richtaur
It's a SPACE ADVENTURE! You know you wanna play.

------
todd_rimes
Loved it!

------
regina
awesome. simply awesome.

